# Retiring abroad



## Santana (Jul 6, 2021)

Is anyone considering retiring abroad? Or are you already retired abroad? 

What factors should you consider when deciding which country to move to?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 6, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.
I’ve no idea about moving to another country.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 6, 2021)

Welcome to the board.  My family is here and I am already retired so I will stay here.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2021)

@Santana   Welcome to Senior Forums!  Stop by the introductions "booth" and tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

Santana said:


> Is anyone considering retiring abroad? Or are you already retired abroad?
> 
> What factors should you consider when deciding which country to move to?


Depends where you're going to and from....TBH...


----------

